# Self guided ND goose hunt for sale on eBay



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 02417&rd=1


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Here come the out-of-state outfitters....this guy is located in Nebraska.

They are the inventers of the Gooseglove.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wierd, I guess they really do sell everything on ebay.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I guess that means I'll never be buying a goose glove.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2004)

What's so difficult about stopping and asking permission to hunt??

Pretty pathetic, but I could see old men doing it.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Ya know i just dont see what is so hard about it! Most of the time you knock on the door and someone comes out and says "yeh thanks have a good time" meaning thanks for asking , b4 u even ask??????

People u dont need a guide just a little commen courtesy!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

:roll: Not to sure about this sale!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Whats so difficult for asking to hunt on land out there, you ask? Cause it is impossible to get permission if you dont know anybody trust me on that one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think his relatives own some land.

I'm sure he'd let you hunt if you ask.

I happen to know Steve a bit and he's a nice guy.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Chris Are you telling me that Nebraska people selling goose hunts in North Dakota are going to let freelancers hunt on their land. Im not buying it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Steve is from ND and has family here.

I'm not going to argue something I'm not 100% on, but I was making a generalization.

Heck, it's ebay, not Nodak so there's nothing I can do about it. :wink:


----------

